# pregant and thinking divorce



## FLAMEL00 (Apr 21, 2009)

SO my husband & I have been married a year & a half and we've had our ups & downs. I recently found I'm pregant (end of 1st trimester) and he's changing into a totally differant person. I used to always have a ****tail and he would only drink a couple times a week, now he drinks everyday found him smoking weed which is totally not like him and I'm feeling like he's doing all this out of spite. He picks fights with me and is always preoccupied with his Xbox. I feel he picks fights just so I leave the room so he can play the damn thing. I get the feeling he really doesn't want the child, or at least that what I find he's action telling me. I do the books for his company at no charge being him & his partner are trying to get the company up & running. Now I find that his partners wife(who does nothing for the company) is getting her car insurance paid for and I'm still getting no form of payment (my car is paid for through my company i work for fulltime). When I say anything about anything trying to "talk" about things it automatically leads to a fight. I don't know what to do. I could raise the child on my own no problem. I need someone to talk to but I'm to ashamed to talk to my friends. Please so words of advice....Thanks


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

First things first....don't let shame and embarrassment impact your decision. When I was pregnant with my first child and engaged to be married (to my first/now ex husband) I saw signs and warnings and felt like I shouldn't marry him....but did so anyway...eight years of an abusive relationship...that finally ended in divorce. I should of listened to my gut and not worries about what ANYONE else may of thought. It would of saved me a lot of heartache and pain.

Next: How old are you? Him?

Could it be that he is struggling with the though of all the responsibility that comes with a baby? I would say that counsling is in order before any other choices are made.

And thats my 2 cents for now


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

If he is already showing signs of immaturity or lack of interest in being a father, you need to decide if you want him in your life or not.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Often guys "act out" when a first born is arriving. However, if you can't communicate to each other regarding your feelings, then perhaps couples counseling could make a dent. 

As a parent, you can't be selfish or you shouldn't be selfish. It seems that he may be disregarding your feeling at this point.

Get help.


----------



## mommydrgnfly (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh woman.. I am 31 weeks prego and considering divorce... its hard and it hurts.. if you want someone to listen and be supportive please add me as a friend and message me.. I need the same.. I am literally lying here on bedrest at this very moment crying cause the pain.. i am moving out next monday .. we are strong!!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

What the fudge is wrong with these guys? my wife is 7 weeks and i'm over-doting on her. I don't want her stressing out about anything. Get your spouses on here and let me talk to them. Idiots!


----------



## mommydrgnfly (Apr 29, 2009)

lol yea martino you go! lol.. shot mine was there for me in the beginning.. but because of him.. i went into premature labor last weekend..oww yea i am gonna make my thread now.. warning: will be pretty lengthy lol.. but worth the read.. see what u think.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

There's no word limit, post your story in it's enirety.


----------



## mommydrgnfly (Apr 29, 2009)

k i did.. and told u it would be lengthy and not even the whole story..hey flame go read mine too sweety..


----------

